# High Sierra-De nombreuses tentatives et échecs pour installer Windows10 avec Bootcamp



## API2021 (25 Avril 2020)

Bonjour,

Je galère depuis des jours avec l'installation de W10 sur mon MacbookPro de 2015, avec High Sierra.
A force d'essais ratés, j'ai eu un problème de partition de disque que Macomaniac m'a aidé à régler.

Le disque étant "propre", ainsi que l'installation de High Sierra, j'ai téléchargé Windows10 64bits du site de Microsoft, et exécuté Bootcamp en demandant une partition 50-50 sur le disque de 250GB.
Après de nombreuses heures, Bootcamp se plante et envoie les messages d'erreurs ci-après.
J'ai du stoppé Bootcamp et supprimé les partitions.
Macomaniac me conseille de poster ma demande d'aide sur ce fil, en particulier à Locke. Merci par avance.


----------



## API2021 (25 Avril 2020)




----------



## API2021 (25 Avril 2020)

Bonjour. Juste pour donner l'info que j'ai trouvé la réponse dans le forum.
Il ne faut pas utiliser la dernière version de Windows 10 téléchargeable sur le site de Microsoft. "Win10_1909_French_x64.iso". L'installation bug.
J'ai suivi le conseil de charger la version d'avril 2018 "Win10_1803_French_x64.iso".
Et finalement tout s'installe sans problème.

Merci pour l'excellent support que ce forum fourni aux utilisateurs d'Apple, pas suffisamment experts pour se tirer de certaines situations.


----------



## Locke (26 Avril 2020)

API2021 a dit:


> J'ai suivi le conseil de charger la version d'avril 2018 "Win10_1803_French_x64.iso".
> Et finalement tout s'installe sans problème.


C'est encore un problème avec le fichier install.wim... https://forums.macg.co/threads/alte...es-fichiers-dinstallation-de-windows.1336321/ ...mais allez savoir pourquoi tu as eu ce problème avec ton MBP de 2015, alors qu'avec mon iMac de 2015, zéro souci ?


----------

